# j'ai besoin d'infos sur tarif mutuelle



## rachelle07 (Apr 14, 2011)

bonjour à tout le monde,je suis désorientée,je ne sais pas quelle assurance vais je choisir,je penche pour la swisslife mais je ne sais pas si elle est vraiment la plus adéquate à mes besoins puisque je souffre d'une maladie cardio-vasculaires et je subis un traitement qui coûte cher,c'est pour cela je veux bien me renseigner si le tarif mutuelle de swisslife me remboursera suffisamment ou non?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wait a second...

"Hello everyone, I'm confused; I do not know what insurance I'll choose. I look for SwissLife, but I do not know if it is really appropriate for me since I suffer from cardiovascular disease and I had a treatment that was expensive. That is why I am willing to learn if the rate of mutual SwissLife will reimburse me enough or not ."

This is a place for fish, not health insurance... Good luck though!


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Désolé, mais tu est "spam", oui? Si tu as une question sur les poisson, tu peux demander les personne d'ici.

Merci et au revoir!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good grief, now we're getting multicultural spam. ( Le spam? )


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Heeheehee! I was intrigued at first because I saw a post in French (I speak French) and was kinda excited until I read it.... boo.

Haha!


----------

